# What kind of algae eater is this?



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Could an expert identify this one? I looked but I can't be sure what this is. Supposedly the "false algae eater" has a light band above the dark one like this one seems to have, while the true "siamese algae eater" does not. The dark band doesn't seem to go into the tail on this one, either, but none of the fins are yellow, just white. Neither can I see any barbels clearly. This fish won't stand still if you get close to it so it's very hard to get a close look at it much less take a pic. It also doesn't look like a "chinese algae eater" from pictures I'm seeing. So is it just a false after all, or some kind of hybrid? If it's a false, do they also eat algae anyway? Because this one is doing that.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

its a chinese algae eater. you can tell by its general shape, as well as the spots along its back. they often have a little more pattern on them, but it is not uncommon to see them with more or less just a line running down it and some faint spots on its back.

true siamese algae eaters have a very small mouth compared to your fish, and the black line extends into the tail. they are also a pretty dull silvery color with practically no color in the fins.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

It is a small chinese algea eater. When they are small they do eat a bit of algea, but when they get larger (they can grow to 11 inches ) they get very lazy and eat no algea at all. Mine is 5 inches long. They are supposed to become very aggressive when they get large. I have a home for him when he does. Right now he is fine. His diet consists of sinking shrimp pellets, algea wafers, and veggie wafers. They are nice fish, just keep an eye on him, and have a rehome ready for him if and when he turns aggressive.


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. About the aggressiveness, I've heard conflicting info. Some say these must be alone as adults, others say a big enough tank with a lot of hiding places are enough in a community. Also, some seem to say that the different species of chinese algea eaters aren't all as aggressive, but still fairly aggressive. Well, I hope I can keep it stable long enough before it becomes aggressive. I think this is not a popular fish and it's not very well known.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your conflicting info comes from different experiences. Remember that each fish has its own personality, there are general assumptions we can make about a species because of known characteristics of a species, but actual happenings is very dependent on the fish.

A common example are betta fish. They are generally seen as aggressive fish that can't be in a community tank because of their aggressiveness. I've seen posts on here that contradict this common advice and that person has the most easy going betta ever. But I have also seen posts that discuss the terror that the betta was causing to the persons guppies or neons or fish name here.

Watch the personality of the fish and if it needs to be moved ultimately that is what may need to happen


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, you got that right. A lot of different fish of the same species can act very different, sometimes totally opposite. I just didn't want to seem wishy or anything, I'm just used to very technical forums and they always jump on you if you're not totally accurate. I think everyone that's kept fish for a while has noticed that different fish of the same kind can sometimes act differently in an aquarium environment. With dog breeds this is common knowledge (even though all the breeds are technically the same species), but fish probably not.


----------

